# Honestly



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a favor to ask. I just had these graphics installed and I think they look good. So...what does everyone else think. Bear in mind that Torrid red is not a "subtle" color choice. Honesty please.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Rice!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont mind him........must be having an off day....:lol: 
Doesnt look bad.I like the hood better than the sides though. Whatever makes you happy is what counts.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a no pinstripe, no emblems, all-black, darkened-out lights fan.

Having said that, I like your stripes.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Not bad at all. If i saw it i would look twice.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Stripes = Faster.

Fact.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I think it adds to the car, but heck my car is covered with decals, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. :lol:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think the hood stripes look good. I personally would blacken in the air intakes and make it solid black. The side stripes don't really do much for me.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks all,
I appreciate it.:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Dig the stripes on the hood, don't like the stripes on the side....:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not my cup of tea -- then again it's your ride. Enjoy.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Love the hood. The side ones do nothing for me. 


Nice job though. Makes the car look menacing.


----------



## Pat1USMC (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the hood stripes a lot. Where did you get them?


----------



## DodgeSucks23 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Nice*

Dude rice or not those graphics are hot on there. Leave em there. What u got lined up next for the ride?.....:cheers 




Chief D said:


> I have a favor to ask. I just had these graphics installed and I think they look good. So...what does everyone else think. Bear in mind that Torrid red is not a "subtle" color choice. Honesty please.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the stripes on the hood...not the sides...you may want to think about some grill inserts...I think that would add a great look with it!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

:agree with GoatGirl...the inset grills would look HOT!

But then again, you would not expect anything but quality input from GoatGirl, she is HOT! Any woman who volunteers to fight my fights for me is one tough chick!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Definite attention gainer. Might bring some more kills/deaths your wayLooks like a quality job. Nice.:cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

they have a point with the side stripe. If all your stripes don't match it doesn't look right, and even if it were black too, it would be a little much.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The hood is not bad. Sort of a 60's look. Side stripes should definitely go.

But, I don't like any uh......artistic expressions on my cars.

I'm in the "simple classic lines of the basic design" camp.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I like the hood. The stripes on the side reminds me of a Charger....I would lose 'em.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

The side stripe has a JUDGE look to it!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

The hood is nice, the sides got to go!!!!!!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Side stripes need to go. Do like the hood stripes though. I also think you would benefit from the grill inserts.


























If you like it though that is all that matters !!!!!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Side stripes need to go. Do like the hood stripes though. I also think you would benefit from the grill inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it.... WOW that is a good lookin ride


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Purplehaze !! I am suppose to get it back next week with a Maggie / Cam install. I have been without it for 3 weeks and it's killing me. Here's one last shot of the rear in preparation for the Blower.


















arty:


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

I am more into the sleeper mobile :cool , that's why I love my '04 GTO. If your looking for attention, you should get it. I think what's important is "DO YOU LIKE IT?" !!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The side stripes are a no go mate, the hood looks good but would black out the nostrils too.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Dig the stripes on the hood, don't like the stripes on the side....:cheers


:agree


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> :agree with GoatGirl...the inset grills would look HOT!
> 
> But then again, you would not expect anything but quality input from GoatGirl, she is HOT! Any woman who volunteers to fight my fights for me is one tough chick!


AWWWW!!! You sure know how to sweet talk a woman!!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Side stripes need to go. Do like the hood stripes though. I also think you would benefit from the grill inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude....your ride is TIGHT!!!!! Very impressive!!!!!arty: :cheers


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

i like the side stripes, i think they look great


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

:agree NICE GOAT.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Nice hood stripes*

I like the hood stripes but I won't put em on my red 05 GTO becouse peolpe will think I'm driving a heavy dodge charger. but if you like them is fine with me.:cool


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I do like the side stripes, they looka alot better than this picture shows. I am looking for a custom paint shop to fade the rally stripes to match. I like the AC grills, but will probably wait on that a while. I can still black out the nostrils, 'cause I have the inserts, but I like it as is - kind of highlights the hood vents. I am takin the Goat to a car show next weekend - as a spectator, but it should turn heads. I will post pics after. Thanks all!


----------

